# Generating Traffic Flows



## atwinix (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello All,

Would anyone know of a software that I could use to generate traffic between two computers - a server and a client??

I am trying to run some benchmarks on packet loss / delay statistics.

Thanking you for your help,

Cheers,

atwinix


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 9, 2009)

fetch() and www/lighttpd with some BIG file...
to create big file `$ dd if=/dev/random of=big_file bs=1m count=5000`

setup http server, to host this file and fetch it.

Or setup ftpd , don't need to install anything this way


----------



## bschmidt (Dec 9, 2009)

I prefer using iperf for measuring bandwidth. It's available in ports too.


----------



## atwinix (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies!  Anyone ever heard of something called "NNTCP" or something like that!?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 9, 2009)

not me


----------



## idle (Dec 9, 2009)

*atwinix*
Check this:

```
make search key=tcp -C /usr/ports/benchmarks/
```
There is also nttcp, I believe it is what you were asking about.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 9, 2009)

benchmarks/nttcp
benchmarks/iperf


----------



## atwinix (Dec 10, 2009)

Great!  Thanks a lot.  Those are exactly what i was looking for.


----------

